# Best drying towel just now



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys , my drying towel is starting to feel a bit rough so time to buy a new one ! It's a cyc ultra drying towel, been very good and lasted 12 months, just wondering if there is anything better? 

What's everyone using just now? 

I've bn looking at either the dodo supernatural, or wooly mammoth ? 

Not bothered how much it costs, just looking for the softest most absorbent I can find ! 

Cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html

(most traders sell them)


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html
> 
> (most traders sell them)


Never seen that one before, looks good and great price !


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been usig the Polar Towel from Autobrite i would recommend this very soft and dries my car without having to wring it out. Also use the large yellow Kent towels value for money these are great.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

zepp85 said:


> Never seen that one before, looks good and great price !


You can get that same towel on a certain auction site, with much lower p&p costs.:thumb:


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html
> 
> (most traders sell them)


Agreed these are fantastic drying towels, although i bought mine from someone else


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wooly mammoth for me takes some beating.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html
> 
> (most traders sell them)


Got a few of these too and can confirm they are fantastic towels, so soft and very absorbant.
They do work better after the first wash though.
Got mine from Ben at Rubbish boys but think polished bliss do them as well.


----------



## Exegete (Dec 13, 2011)

*drying towels*

Aquatouch Ultra Microfibre Absorbant Plus 60 x 90 Green Drying Towel
Sadly no longer available in UK but secured one from Australian site(Waxit). 
Using one from March 2009 which still looks/feels great & makes light work of drying process. Relieved to be able to get spare


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html
> 
> (most traders sell them)


This one (I think also Elite sell them under the Elite name on their site) and the CG Whoolie Mammoth are the best 2 you can get.


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

888-Dave said:


> Got mine from Ben at Rubbish boys but think polished bliss do them as well.


Dont think the PB one is the same.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got a couple of Wooly Mammoths now, and they're great. Far better than the microfiber towels I was using.

The only down-side is that I find them a bit unwieldy, especially when it comes to storage, because they're absolutely bloody huge


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I4d uber is simply the best.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

uber drying towels for me too, several traders sell them


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got 25 drying towels..
6 of the blue with red edging.
6 polar express.
6 waffle weave,
2 wool mammoth.
1 uber.
1 limited edition uber XL
1 CG Beluga (on the way)

the uber xl is probably the best.. i find the normal uber a bit small. but this new CG one looks good.. will see when it arrives.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I seen ur beluga getting boxed


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha.. jordan txt me to tell me he was sending it aswell :lol:
and make fun of "the fancy delivery address" haha


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I had the woolly mammoth, found it lints, was to big when soaked and a nightmare to work with so gave it away, found it over sized and easy to have a bit touch the ground or a tyre, they can soak up 15L of water in one dip in a bucket which sounds impressive but try lifting it out of the bucket and ringing it out because its not easy.

I have the SN towel which is good soft and a decent size but with it being white it gets marked and looks in tidy.

I have a green aquatouch towel but sadly it fell on the floor and has saw dust ingrained in it, that was the best towel I had.

I now use the Orange dodojuice towel which has a superior quality to the others above, sets exceptionally well, good sturdy material, easy to ring out and drys quickly to and washes well, I've tried almost all drying towels and the Orange dodo juice towel or there double touch towel win by miles.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Microfiber madness - dry me crazy...

AB and PB sell them


----------



## Chad! (Dec 18, 2011)

I've not used any of these towels and need something new as my chamois is now starting to fall apart. I've always used real chamois leathers because I like the fact that they leave the bodywork bone dry. Do any of these towels perform as well as the real thing or do they all leave a really fine type mist over the paint? 

Cheers,

Chad.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

No, really bone dry, but not out of the packet- wash the towel first...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

i have the i4detailing urber one very good PB have one i think is the same and free delivery on just the cloth


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> ive got 25 drying towels..
> 6 of the blue with red edging.
> 6 polar express.
> 6 waffle weave,
> ...


Are you starting to run out of room yet Craig? :lol:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

moosh said:


> I had the woolly mammoth, found it lints, was to big when soaked and a nightmare to work with so gave it away, found it over sized and easy to have a bit touch the ground or a tyre, they can soak up 15L of water in one dip in a bucket which sounds impressive but try lifting it out of the bucket and ringing it out because its not easy.
> 
> I have the SN towel which is good soft and a decent size but with it being white it gets marked and looks in tidy.
> 
> ...


just what I wanted to hear as searched and couldn't find much on it. What are the differences between the two??


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

IMO the Wooly Mammoth is good but the new Beluga one is supposedly better. Haven't personally tried the Beluga....... yet


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Beluga thread :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243461


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Uber drying towel from I4Detailing really fantastic towel.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

dri-u-kwik sandwich cloth


----------



## Mr Goodcat (Dec 6, 2011)

Beluga came the other day. Gave it a quick wash first off and will be trying it out very soon. 
Our lass has already tried to dry her hair with it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> Are you starting to run out of room yet Craig? :lol:


nah I've got tons of room lol..


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

CG Miracle Dryer for me.... Curious about the cloud 9 coming up..


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

k4ith said:


> dri-u-kwik sandwich cloth


Im with you on that one, fantastic value and also drys very quickly compared to fluffy ones.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Ubers all the way! Thats the only towel my paintwork sees at the moment.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I've been using two wooly mammoths and while they are doing a decent job, there is a lot of fluff left afterwards, despite I think three or four washes now. Any tips or is this just how they are? Might give one of the ubers a go, someone mentioned the dodo juice supernatural drying towel was more than good on a m5 and soaked up the water very well.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been tempted to get some dodo towels myself. Up till now I've got the blue ones with the red edging 'deluxe' ones from autobrite and they do a good job


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

übers by a mile ..


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Another for ubers  

Little and large


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Über from i4 are so so good.

It makes me look forward to drying


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

where is the best place to get the uber towels? any deals/forum discounts?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

cheers dude is there a discount code for 14detailing? im sure i saw one?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just search google :lol:


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

I've just bought the Uber limited addition and it has to be the best drying towel I've ever used. I can dry the whole car, a Citroen C5, without wringing it out and it leaves the car completely dry.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dodo Juice Basics of Bling drying towel is very good too :thumb:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Seriously impressed with microfiber madness dry me crazy


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Microfibre madness seem to be one of the best. 

Dodo juice yellow is good. I have 2. 
Chemical guys wooly mammoth is good too. 

I need to give mines a good deep clean as there not so good anymore. 

My best drying tool is my blower though


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

i4D Uber XL Yellow, amazed at how well it soaks up water! Used the Kent ones before and thought they were decent but this is on another level! Still use the kent ones for windows and lower half of car though


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

For the price, those ones from asda for 2 quid does a good job.lol


----------



## Josen99 (Sep 20, 2012)

Chemical guys wooly mammoth is a good towel cant go wrong


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

i use the Dodo Juice Orange Plush Drying Towel, and the kent drying towels that are 3 for 2 at B&Q


----------

